# Dell U2515H Problems



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

Hello friends ,

I recently bought Dell U2515H directly from Dell India website . But facing some weird problem with it.

Problems are :-

On mDP to DP cable (Came with Monitor.)

1. Blinking. Like this :- *www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTIdH1KtJDk .But the frequency of blinking is more then shows in Video (Blink in every 1-2 sec.) .

2. If restart the PC then monitor never get on. To turning it on, need to remove cables(Power ,mDP-.DP) , restart PC 4-5 time then it will on (sometimes not).

3. If i start any game then monitor goes off. only power led on monitor is blinking (like sleeping mode). No picture on screen (Total black screen).

4. Most of times monitor goes in Power Server mode (mDP cable /connection not found) and never come back. For waking it up need to do step 3 again n again.

6.On HDMI cable unable to get 2560x1440 resolution instead getting Max resolution 2048X1152 (Tried 3 diff cables but no use).

Any solution on this ?


----------



## Skud (Nov 23, 2015)

Which graphics card are you using and are the drivers updated?


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 23, 2015)

Skud said:


> Which graphics card are you using and are the drivers updated?



Currently using Intel HD 4000  because my HD7950 Vapor-X in RMA . 

Yes using latest Intel Graphics drivers.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 23, 2015)

maybe Intel HD 4000 cant output 1440p ? did u try display port ? because that is a better port for over 1080p resolutions

How much did u purchase it for ? that sounds a really VFM monitor


----------



## rahulyo (Nov 24, 2015)

Nerevarine said:


> maybe Intel HD 4000 cant output 1440p ? did u try display port ? because that is a better port for over 1080p resolutions
> 
> How much did u purchase it for ? that sounds a really VFM monitor



First i also feel same but Intel confirmed that " Intel HD4000 Max Pixel Clock supported on DisplayPort is 348 Mhz .2560 x1440_ 60 and 2560 x1600_ 60 is supported on DisplayPort Interface only." 

Yes i tried DsiplayPort but some problems as mentioned on my 1st post.


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 24, 2015)

Can u try connecting a laptop to the monitor instead of ur pc ..? some decently powered laptop.


----------

